# 2 baby lambs



## Livlif2itsfulest (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi there!  I just got two new lambs that are bottle fed and are anywhere around 5-8 weeks.  The previous owner is looking up the date for me since she didnt have it right off hand.  I have a few questions:

1.  When/ at what age do you band a ram lamb?

2. At what age do you wean them?  They are eating hay and grain and a bottle morning and night.

3. What do you deworm them with?  ( I need brand and typical costs)  All I can find is goat dewormer do you use that?

4. If one of the lambs does not finish all of the bottle can you stick it in the fridge until dinner or do you make a new bottle?

Thanks ahead of time


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 12, 2012)

1. Normally the sooner the better. I band when the testicles drop, which is usually around 3 weeks. You can band them now.

2. You can wean them now; some dairy producers wean their lambs at 30 days old and have them eating creep feed and hay. However, if you are feeding them lamb milk replacer (recommended), and don't mind feeding them to 60-90 days on the stuff, follow the directions on the bag/pail.

3. You don't need to deworm them at this age. But use dewormers labeled for sheep. I've had success with Privermectin and Cydectin. You can order them off Jeffer's or Premier if you can't find it at your feed store.

4. You can stick it in the fridge until dinner or you can make a new bottle. It doesn't really matter.


----------



## Livlif2itsfulest (Feb 12, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> 1. Normally the sooner the better. I band when the testicles drop, which is usually around 3 weeks. You can band them now.
> 
> 2. You can wean them now; some dairy producers wean their lambs at 30 days old and have them eating creep feed and hay. However, if you are feeding them lamb milk replacer (recommended), and don't mind feeding them to 60-90 days on the stuff, follow the directions on the bag/pail.
> 
> ...


You are the best... do you know how much research I have done looking for these simple answers hahaha.  Thanks again and oh I went with some new baby lambs not the older ones you were helping me decide with on the other day.  So happy with my choice thanks again for your wisdom it helped a lot!!!


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 12, 2012)

Livlif2itsfulest said:
			
		

> SheepGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks  lol

So are they still Babydolls or are they a different breed?


----------



## Livlif2itsfulest (Feb 12, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Livlif2itsfulest said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope they are Katahdins... love them!!!  so stinkin cute


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 12, 2012)

Awesome!  I really want Katahdins. Maybe I will start my flock this year?


----------

